# How much weight did you gain?



## Deux

Just out of curiousity...if you are comfortable posting....how much weight did you gain during your twin pregnancy? Did you find it easy to take off? How much did you lose immediately after delivery? If you have taken it all off, how long did it take you? Did you breast feed? 

I know everyone is different, and every body reacts differently to pregnancy and breastfeeding. I've read about women who have twins and the pounds literally melt off, and I've heard the opposite side of the coin as well. I don't think I will be in the first group, LOL, it has never been easy for me to drop pounds.

I am only 5'1", and at 36 weeks I had gained 42 lbs...I'm just over the amount my Dr. recommended. My Dr. recommended between 30-40 lbs.:shrug:


----------



## _Vicky_

lawd I gained 5 stone (70lb ish) I lost 3.5 without even trying but the last two is stil hanging around - I am sure you will be fine with 42lb. xxx


----------



## Laura2919

No one ever believes me when I tell them I only gained 10lbs! I had them early so I would obviously gained more but I only gained 10lb up to 29 weeks when I had them!


----------



## cheryl6

too much!!!
lol only joking :blush:
i gained 3 stone with the twins i wasnt exactly little before i was pregnant
i have not lost it,but as i say it takes 9 month make a baby!!

ive lost about a stone,but as i only said to my hubby last nite when the twins are older ill be running around like a headless chicken lol
so hopefully the weight will come off,its not as though i eat n eat cos i never got time unless its in the evening when hubby home from work...but it will eventually come off well i hope it does xxxx


----------



## _Vicky_

Laura2919 said:


> No one ever believes me when I tell them I only gained 10lbs! I had them early so I would obviously gained more but I only gained 10lb up to 29 weeks when I had them!

wow really? 

I blame my gain on my inability to refuse kitkats and the fact I was advised not to exercise (used to gym it every day) and carried on eating the same amount. I do regret it now though xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Not sure exactly as I didn't weigh myself very often, but around 2 stone ish (28lbs). I only got to 31 weeks though and the babies were only about 7lbs between them, so imagine if I'd gone further I'd have put on a lot more!

I lost all but 7lbs of it within the first week / 10 days. Had about 4lbs to lose by the time the boys came home at 8 weeks but put on about 3lbs once they were home (lack of movement I guess!!). 

Lost the last few pesky pounds by the time the boys were 9 months old and am now back to my pre pregnancy weight x


----------



## TwoBumps

> I blame my gain on my inability to refuse kitkats

Ha ha - I had an addiction to kitkats too!! Oh and twixs...mmmmm :o)


----------



## genies girl

im not sure how heavy i was in the beginning but from when i last weighed myself to now ive lost two stone x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

i weighed just over 9 stone before i fell pregnant & now weigh a whopping 11 stone 12 lbs!! im almost 34 weeks pregnant with twins so im hoping i dont go past the 12 & a half stone mark as they should arrive soon. with my daughter i put on about 3 stone & had her at 40 weeks. i lost it all pretty quickly with her as went swimming a few times a week & was really careful with what i ate. but this time with twins & my dd who is now at school im thinking im not gonna have the time to go swimming!! hopefully the running around for them all will help me shift the weight lol xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

I've put on just over a stone so far. Not sure if that's a lot! Am 5'10'' so I don't know if height would affect how much weight i've put on!


----------



## Laura2919

_Vicky_ said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> No one ever believes me when I tell them I only gained 10lbs! I had them early so I would obviously gained more but I only gained 10lb up to 29 weeks when I had them!
> 
> wow really?
> 
> I blame my gain on my inability to refuse kitkats and the fact I was advised not to exercise (used to gym it every day) and carried on eating the same amount. I do regret it now though xxClick to expand...

Yeah I had 7lb of baby! that was it. I used to eat loads too.. it was such a good excuse. 

As for losing weight when they are older it didnt happen for me... lol..


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun. Try not to worry too much about this - pregnancy weight gain is dependent on so many things like your build prior to pregnancy, metabolism, activity levels etc.

In my twin pregnancy I only gained 2 stones, 1 stone 10Ibs of which was babies/2placentas/amnion etc. As a result I was few pounds lighter once they had been born. I was completely inactive thru the pregnancy due to incompetent cervix, so i was surprised by this. Doc explained that the babies were so big that they had taken ALL my calories in those last few months, leaving none for me. I also lost my apetite from 30wks due to bubbas pressing on, and shrinking my stomach.

In my first singleton pregnancy ironically I gained 3 stones, only 13Ibs of which was baby. After him I had a stone to shift, but was so stressed and tired that it dropped off (was also 8yrs younger so weight was easier to move back then ;)) 

I have probably gained a few pounds since bubs came due to being sat feeding all day, and scoffing all the wrong, calorie-rich foods. Please don't worry about weight gain, pregnancy is not the time to diet, your body will tell you what you need. Just try to stick to plenty of healthy foods, and believe me you'll be so busy after the birth, there'll be little time for eating ;) xxx


----------



## vineyard

Doctor said 40 was a must but she'd like to see a bit more. I gained 42 lbs and delivered at 36 + 6. I walked out of the hospital only 10 lbs up from pre-pregnancy. And by 3 months or so was at prepregnancy weight. I am now 4 lbs under pre-pregnancy thanks to breastfeeding!! :happydance:


----------



## Deux

Yay, thanks for all the replies! Everyone is so different... it is interesting that even doctors recommend different amounts of weight gain, I'm sure they take into account your build, etc.


----------



## anna stesia

So far I have gained just over 3 stone I am 31 weeks, so I think I will put on some more but I don't really care all I want is my babies to be healthy.

I can deal with the excess weight once the babies are here, I don't imagine I will have much time for eating lol.


----------



## twins

I agree with anna stesia, i haven't weighed myself since first trimester, just want healthy babies and will worry about losing weight later. I have tried to be healthy throughout the pregnancy, avoiding cakes and choc etc but can't resist pizza!!


----------



## akcher

I gained 50 lbs. It took about 2 months for it to come off. My parents moved in to help and they eat super healty. Plus breastfeeding, the lbs just came off really easy.


----------



## cheryl6

do you know what even though im carrying extra weight i think to myself so wat ive just given birth to two beatiful twin girls thats wat is on my mind now not if i look skinny or wrry about the weight it will take time but im enjoying myself that much with the twins that the weight issue does not bother me,ive learned that with my previous pregnancys,and wen im ready ill do it for me and not others xxxxx

i hope you understandwat i mean lol


----------



## loulou1983

oh god i dont want to know... i am refusing to weigh myself!!!! so long as babies are growing well thats all that matters  the weight will come off my ass in good time


----------



## Nut_Shake

I got weighed yesterday at the doctor, i've put on 1st 6 lbs! Lol. I wonder how much more I will put on. I don't care obv, babies health all comes first, but very interested to see where it gets to and just how big the belly gets! I think now (6 to 8 months) is the time when we gain most of the weight and grow the most??


----------



## ladypotter

I put on 50lbs. I was 120lbs pre preg and had my girls at 37wks. I lost 30 right away and am still hovering at about 140lbs at nearly 3 months post babies. I think it is mostly because I am stuck to the couch. I breastfed for only 3 1/2 weeks, so I wasn't able to loose any from that. I am hoping that once they are a little more mobile and able to go out more, that I will be able to take them out for walks more in their stroller and actually have time to do some excercising. Guess it doesn't help that winter is coming up now and I won't have to worry about my "bathing suit" body for a while.


----------



## cazd

I've put on just over a stone so far and I'm LOVING IT!!!!
I spent my whole life stressing about my weight and shape. Finally I'm over it. I'm pregnit with twins and eating healthily but really enjoying my food. 

I'm hoping to put on about 3 stones by the end. but I'm not going to worry if it goes over. I'll think about it next year!
I must say I was slightly alarmed by my newly sagging arse :rofl: 
but hey... I'm building up fat reserves ready for b/f.

Being pregnant is just wonderful - FINALLY... an excuse to eat as much as my husband without feeling guilty :happydance:


----------



## DawnMN26

OMG CADZ do i see 3 babies????????????????????????????


----------



## twinmummy06

i had gained almost 40kg by the time i delivered at 34 weeks :blush: and i wasnt anywhere near small when i started :haha: i lost alot in the first few weeks and was back to my starting weight by the time i stopped breastfeeding at 5 months. then i gained alot once i stopped breastfeeding :dohh:


----------



## cazd

DawnMN26 said:


> OMG CADZ do i see 3 babies????????????????????????????

ha - nope - that's my two at the 15 week scan....
plus a pic of them together with the top one sucking its thumb.

Blimey - I'm nicely used to the idea of having two in there... let alone 3 ! :shock:


----------

